

Hacking a ThinkGeek My First Bacon with a PIR - idanb
http://blog.incidentgtar.com/hack-plush-talking-bacon-toy/

======
taskstrike
pretty cool!

~~~
idanb
Thanks!

That bad boy has been sitting in our office for a few months now and it never
gets old hearing it every time someone goes to the bathroom or something =)

